# Another “am I good enough” Question



## Raymondacbot (12 Jun 2021)

Hello all. Apologies for another “am I good enough” question. But I am currently extremely stressed out about my prospects of acceptance this coming year and require some help. 

I am currently in 12th grade, with about an 83-85 average. 
My marks are: English-80 (81 possible) Advanced Functions (80) Data Management Math (82, 74 possible) World Issues & Geography (92) Business Leadership (90) Psychology (80) 

Now I’m not sure if a final average of 83-85 is good enough for RMC, but people told me that they are decent enough to enter a mid-high tier university for social sciences. 

My extracurriculars include 
10th & 11th grade Mountain Biking Team 
Private Pilot License holder 
RCM level 10 pianist with multiple awards 
Member of Youth Council with member of parliament to use as reference (Mr. Majid Jowhari) 
Historical Fencing enthusiast, or HEMA 
Only 20 hours of volunteering  (No excuses here, but one of my 40 hours was snubbed by the organization actually being for profit, so it didn’t count, still mad about it)

If you were an admissions officer at RMC, how would this application look? 
Thank you, and again apologies for this repetitive format of question but any help would be appreciated


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jun 2021)

I don't have any current information about an application for RMC, and would be grossly out of my lane & talking nonsense if I even tried to comment or offer advice.

That being said, you sound like an incredibly impressive young person.  Truly.  Quite accomplished and impressive already, and you're still in high school?  Wow!  


I don't know about RMC applications.  But regardless, keep it up!


----------



## jman579 (12 Jun 2021)

Raymondacbot said:


> Hello all. Apologies for another “am I good enough” question. But I am currently extremely stressed out about my prospects of acceptance this coming year and require some help.
> 
> I am currently in 12th grade, with about an 83-85 average.
> My marks are: English-80 (81 possible) Advanced Functions (80) Data Management Math (82, 74 possible) World Issues & Geography (92) Business Leadership (90) Psychology (80)
> ...


I recently got an offer for RMC so I do have some knowledge on the application process. RMC does not really fully determine if you go there lol, its more or so the canadian armed forces that determines whether you get an offer for ROTP. For RMC, all you need is a 75% average, your makrs are more than defiantly good enough. What really matters is the trade that your applying for via ROTP, and how you scored on the interview and CFAT. What trade are u applying for?


----------



## winds_13 (13 Jun 2021)

I recommend reviewing the RMC website to ensure that you meet all of the course and minimum mark prerequisites.






						Prerequisites by Province
					

A list of minimum academic pre-requisite per province for the various degrees offered at RMC




					www.rmc-cmr.ca
				




Also, consider what officer occupations you are applying for and what the acceptable programmes of study are.






						Military Occupation and university degree compatibility
					

A list of military occupations and compatible university degrees at RMC




					www.rmc-cmr.ca
				




It is very important that you study for your aptitude test, your score will weigh heavily in the selection process. There is a new (2019) practice CFAT on Forces.ca, found under _how to join > steps to join_. You should review the practice test and, as a minimum, brush up on the required math skills to tackle all of the problem solving questions.

Your extra curriculars and volunteer experience will make little to no difference on your application... unless the experience is directly related to the trades you are applying for.

For references, they are used solely for the determination of reliability when processing your security clearance, they don't have an impact on your competitiveness. What matters most is that your references are valid (no family, relatives, friends, family friends, or coworkers) and can speak credibly to your character. For highschool students, teachers and coaches make great references.

Lastly, you mentioned being a fencing "enthusiast", if you currently compete at a high level within the sport, then I recommend having your current coach contact the fencing coach at RMC (contact info can be found on the RMC website). Being recruited for a varsity program would give you special consideration when it comes to selection.

Best of luck.


----------



## ih8pa1n (13 Jun 2021)

I got into RMC with a 87% average with a mid 60s in English. That 75% requirement per course isn't entirely true.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Jun 2021)

winds_13 said:


> I recommend reviewing the RMC website to ensure that you meet all of the course and minimum mark prerequisites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh good.  Anther officer who can fence.  Putin is truly fucked now..


----------



## Raymondacbot (15 Jun 2021)

PPCLI Guy said:


> oh good.  Anther officer who can fence.  Putin is truly fucked now..


I’m guessing we fencers are over saturated? 😳


----------



## Weinie (16 Jun 2021)

Raymondacbot said:


> I’m guessing we fencers are over saturated? 😳


You are missing his "point"


----------

